# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Утомленные солнцем. Tired with the sun.

## Pankrat

If you want to watch a movie "Tired with the sun" with English subtitles and in high quality, you can download it by the use of uTorrent. Click me to start download  Torrent FAQs Download uTorrent client

----------


## Pankrat

Screenshots Utomlennie_solncem_DVDRip.avi_thumbs_[2012.03.15_19.40.03].jpg

----------


## Smetanka

И не надо смотреть вторую и третью части. Вторая и третьи части говно, простите.

----------


## BappaBa

> И не надо смотреть вторую и третью части. Вторая и третьи части говно, простите.

 Во второй части мне понравилось как снят бой под Москвой. Именно так я себе и представлял зимний бой; после первых орудийных залпов поднимается снег и не видно ни хрена, пулеметы лупят в туман наудачу, и т.п.

----------

